# Saltwater croc pics from work!



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

I've been working on a crocodile farm in Queensland and I thought I'd share a few of the pictures, I've got heaps so if you want to see anymore I'll put some more up.
They are the most amazing animals I've ever worked with, there's not a thing that will ever beat looking an adult male saltie right in the eye, people don't give them enough credit, very smart animals.


----------



## Yemen (Jul 23, 2012)

Jade01 said:


> I've been working on a crocodile farm in Queensland and I thought I'd share a few of the pictures, I've got heaps so if you want to see anymore I'll put some more up.
> They are the most amazing animals I've ever worked with, there's not a thing that will ever beat looking an adult male saltie right in the eye, people don't give them enough credit, very smart animals.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## a&j (Jan 7, 2012)

That would look lovely in my pond :lol2:


----------



## Yorkshire Gator (Oct 16, 2009)

I is well jealous


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

OMG!!!!

They are amazing animal's i would love to work with them so bad.

Please put some more picture's up (load's infact LOL),
It's true people don't give these guy's enough credit they are very smart animal's aswell.

Hope i'm not imposing here but how did you come across to work with these animal's.  .

Scott.


----------



## hotmanrules (Sep 28, 2012)

WOW......NICE JOB TO WAKE UP TOO:2thumb:


----------



## RADIOGAGAGA (Oct 4, 2011)

Should be posted in the "how to get rid of JW's"!

very cool, I think crocs are amazingly pretty


----------



## DogMan84 (Dec 16, 2011)

Could she be kept in a 50 litre rub? (with regular baths twice a week) :lol2:


----------



## RADIOGAGAGA (Oct 4, 2011)

DogMan84 said:


> Could she be kept in a 50 litre rub? (with regular baths twice a week) :lol2:


LOL yup...and handles great!


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

As promised some more photo's, sorry for the delay!


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

fantastic pics!! dont care what anyone says but nothing can take a salty they are king :flrt:


----------



## hotmanrules (Sep 28, 2012)

ace pics:flrt:


----------



## brickdagecko (May 12, 2011)

how do you get that job?!


----------



## snakeskingdom (Jul 9, 2011)

Love Crocs, awesome pics thanks for sharing :2thumb:


----------



## v4Mx (Aug 23, 2011)

That's amazing ! I was just wondering how hard it was to get a job like that And if you don't mind me asking what the pay is like ?!


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

Great pics, thanks for sharing!

Best,
Paul


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels (Jun 23, 2011)

Jade01 said:


> As promised some more photo's, sorry for the delay!
> 
> image


This made made me wee a little.

Run.. run ... forget the camera and bloody run!!


----------



## Yemeyana (May 18, 2011)

I'm not normally a fan of over-anthropomorphising, but... they always have such happy expressions in photographs!

I'm sure in person it's easier to - uh - read their emotions more properly. :gasp:


----------



## kris1988 (Feb 18, 2012)

*croc*

*nice camera work! wat a BEAST!!!! looks wel cool *


----------

